

Pandora now in HTML5 with no listening caps - evanw
https://www.pandora.com/

======
lilc
It still requires Flash: "In order to use Pandora internet radio, please
upgrade to a more current browser or install a newer version of Flash (v.10 or
later)."

That was with FF 7.0 w/o Flash.

~~~
phunehehe
True! I'm using Flash Block and seeing "We're sorry..."

------
unicornporn
Even brighter news, for some reason I am now listening to this with a Swedish
IP. Weird. Wikipedia still says " Internet radio (U.S. IPs only)"

------
zoowar
Good News! The interface needs a lot of work to compete with other services,
but it's a good start.

